# TV Show-Hogs Gone Wild



## bfriendly

Did you catch the HGW show the other night?  Very good footage and a bunch of good hogs, but I gotta tell ya, it made me crazy to see them guys trying to catch hogs with dogs on the Ranch............the Great Dane caught a big one, but IMHO, they did Nothing to help the Problem.

IMO-That was a case for HogSWAT, Jager and the rest of those guys with the night thermal stuff..........Boy would that have been cool to see an actual show with daytime scouting, then the night time return, putting the smack down with Semi Autos and Thermal Scopes, then a bunch of dead hogs, maybe the actual round up......EFFECTIVENESS!

I think the neighborhood in Tampa, was doing the right thing with the Dogs, no doubt! 

I liked the guys in Hawaii, but again, I think thermal night hunting would have been more effective and appropriate on a farm.......catch the show if you have not, its good stuff!


----------



## southerngreenscape

I  watched it does it come on every week, I like the fellows in hawai, that great dane is huge to big for me to hunt him, good show though


----------



## BoozerJeff

They should be killing the hogs.


----------



## bigreddwon

I liked the show, was less hype and more straight info. Not as many hogs down as I would have liked to see. I was thinking the same thing Bfriendly!


----------



## JRigs

It's one of the few times I've ever yelled at the TV.  "JUST SHOOT THE DANG THINGS !!!"


----------



## bfriendly

JRigs said:


> It's one of the few times I've ever yelled at the TV.  "JUST SHOOT THE DANG THINGS !!!"





I am glad I was not the only one thinking that!!!!


----------



## bfriendly

southerngreenscape said:


> I  watched it does it come on every week, I like the fellows in hawai, that great dane is huge to big for me to hunt him, good show though



I set the DVR to record all of these shows so I can watch em when I have time..............which is very little


----------



## Gumbo1

I enjoyed it.............I thought the trap in  Hawaii would have caught more the first night, but what do I know. 
That great dane was a new one on me. He looked like he was running too slow, but with that big stride he covered the gound pretty quickly. 
I'll watch it again.


----------



## dirtbandit

what channel


----------



## tgw925

What channel does it come on and what time?


----------



## luke6/22

I liked it but liked PIG BOMB better all the drama in the narrator's voice cracked me up some good ole boys in that one too


----------



## SEMed

I'm not up on the dog techniques as I should be... but I always thought the point was to (1) help ya find em and (2) help you get close...

ENOUGH TO KILL THEM!

I love every dog I have owned... and if I had a great catch dog, I don't think I would risk injury of him for a hog standing in a field at 30 yards. "Shoot him dang it!" Exactly what I thought too. I thought I was missing something. Probably just viewed as less attractive for a "viewing audience".

In the city limits I could see it... but even then... if it is war then it is war.

They dug my yard up like that once... and the very next visit we got real... acquainted. Got three of them.

BTW, here is a lazy man's solution. (and I am) I went to home depot and bought 3 of those $15 battery operated motion sensors... rings a bell in the house. When that bell rings, it is about to rain 000 buck shot in Pooler Ga.


----------



## bfriendly

SEMed said:


> I'm not up on the dog techniques as I should be... but I always thought the point was to (1) help ya find em and (2) help you get close...
> 
> ENOUGH TO KILL THEM!
> 
> I love every dog I have owned... and if I had a great catch dog, I don't think I would risk injury of him for a hog standing in a field at 30 yards. "Shoot him dang it!" Exactly what I thought too. I thought I was missing something. Probably just viewed as less attractive for a "viewing audience".
> 
> In the city limits I could see it... but even then... if it is war then it is war.
> 
> They dug my yard up like that once... and the very next visit we got real... acquainted. Got three of them.
> 
> BTW, here is a lazy man's solution. (and I am) I went to home depot and bought 3 of those $15 battery operated motion sensors... rings a bell in the house. When that bell rings, it is about to rain 000 buck shot in Pooler Ga.



Some say Lazy, I say Efficient!

And do you think any of the neighbors would be complainin bout it?  Dont think so...........might be able to get some others to get to together and join in.....................that is why you have neighborhood meetings

Think about that.........2-5 guys with 00 Buckshot, lining up side by side and becoming a stealth firing squad on Pigs...............any pigs that survived would not be so anxious to come back to that now would they?
Neighborhood watch has never been so much FUN!!


----------



## Jighead

tgw925 said:


> What channel does it come on and what time?



It's on Discovery Channel, not sure about the time.


----------



## southerngreenscape

10 pm I think the guy in hawaii said he was going to kill them and feed people in need not sure though


----------



## hunter_58

jrigs said:


> it's one of the few times i've ever yelled at the tv.  "just shoot the dang things !!!"



yep !!!!


----------



## Gun Guru

southerngreenscape said:


> 10 pm I think the guy in hawaii said he was going to kill them and feed people in need not sure though



Yeah! They call it a Luau. Cook him in the ground, mash up some poi and you're good to go.


----------



## grouper throat

A bag of sour corn and a firearm is much easier BUT it doesn't make for an interesting show. I don't see why they aren't shooting them (where they can)? I kill doubles and triples when those porkers start rooting up my land. 

I'm a big advocate of dog hunting but there's no reason to use dogs where you can shoot a gun, if you intend to eridicate them quickly. If it's a neighborhood or something, then turn the dogs loose!

BTW they need to kill ALL of the hogs they catch. If there's one thing in nature I can't stand it's a destructive porker.


----------



## bigreddwon

My wife and I were yelling at the tv when the Fla guys had the big boar bedded down.."SHOOOOOOT HIIIIM"

 I can't for the life of me understand WHY they seem to be so bent on catching them alive and "trying" NOT to kill them. Its got to be something with the network IMO, it just CAN'T be the operating procedure. Can it?

 It just seems extra dangerous to me, the short guy just about put his darn hand IN the hogs mouth when they were screwing with him. 

 If I were to come up on a big ol hog like that during a day scouting trip it would've lasted about 3 seconds.."BOOOM', next...


----------



## bubdog

I have never been dogging for hogs, and I have only met one or two people who do it.  But from what I have seen some of the guys here on the forum post and what I have seen on youtube, the guys down in Florida seemed like this was the one of the first few times they had done this and that no one mentored them.

In Texas all they had to do was relocate the cattle to an area away from the pond, setup down wind from the pond and hammer them with nightvision or spotlight equipped rifles.

If they were just a few guys out to have a good time, all is good, but they were not very effective as a hog removal service


----------



## bigreddwon

I called one of the producers of the show.. They came from the Midwest not too long ago and just got started. (The Fla guys that is.) I asked her to give some of us GA hog controllers a chance if it makes it to next season. We'd show her what hog control is..

 I gave her my website to look at thermal videos, and suggested she films some of the night activity in thermal or high end NV so we could SEE whats going on. I don't think they did much research on the problem, the solution, or the company's. When I told her we killed 463 hogs last year I think she threw up in her mouth a lil bit.. I got the distinct impression she didn't like the 'killing' part of it and frankly, the solution REVOLVES around killing as many as efficiently as possible one way or another. 

I'll continue to watch, its still the only series about hogs... For now..


----------



## sghoghunter

The 20 min's that I watched had to be in the top 3 of the most waisted time ever.That show is the biggest joke on tv.


----------



## HawgHunterMK

aint no way that pig weighted 400lbs


----------



## garnede

They wasted a lot of time tying up the pigs, or trying to catch them in the first place.  Then the show showed almost every clip twice except the interesting parts.  It is an interesting show and has potential, but I would rather watch The Wild Within on the travel Channel that is on at the same time.


----------



## sniper1

the show frustrated me but I'll still watch...Florida guys seem a little weak to me...  the whole thing with one at a time is a load of crap ...all those hogs running around and you stand there and send one dog out the get one...send some lead down range and start the grill...see you next month hogswat


----------



## doenightmare

JRigs said:


> It's one of the few times I've ever yelled at the TV.  "JUST SHOOT THE DANG THINGS !!!"



x2 - I think they are trying to bring more "drama" into the show. Just shooooooooooooooot the dang pig - don't pass up an easy kill and sick the dogs on them and then wrestle the dang thing. Kill IT!


----------



## Bowfisher

sghoghunter said:


> The 20 min's that I watched had to be in the top 3 of the most waisted time ever.That show is the biggest joke on tv.



And I thought I was the only one that thought that..no kidding!


----------



## markland

I talked to a buddy of mine that's in the Panama City area about it and he said the dogs, even if they only get 1 or 2, will run the rest of the hogs off, but that doesn't solve the problem it just creates another problem for somebody else.  Good for their business I guess, but can't imagine anyone actually paying any of these yahoos for their "service"?  
I too was yelling at the TV to just shoot them and wondering where Jaeger or Hog Swat was at to actually take care of the problem.  This is not about sport but about invasive species and damage control, they should be eliminating as many as possible.  
Let me loose on that farm or the subdivision in FL and I will definitely take care of some hogs and the owners will never know anything is going on.


----------



## FlyDawg72

markland said:


> I talked to a buddy of mine that's in the Panama City area about it and he said the dogs, even if they only get 1 or 2, will run the rest of the hogs off, but that doesn't solve the problem it just creates another problem for somebody else.  Good for their business I guess, but can't imagine anyone actually paying any of these yahoos for their "service"?
> I too was yelling at the TV to just shoot them and wondering where Jaeger or Hog Swat was at to actually take care of the problem.  This is not about sport but about invasive species and damage control, they should be eliminating as many as possible.
> Let me loose on that farm or the subdivision in FL and I will definitely take care of some hogs and the owners will never know anything is going on.



I agree completely! I didn't see this week's episode, but last week witnessed the travesty that they call "pest control services" ... HA! What a laugh! Three guys, two dogs ... only one hog?!?!? Caught in the street, and that one almost got away!!!

Then the folks in Texas... same scenario... they send Marmaduke galloping across the field to scare off all but one of the 20+ hogs. End result was 4 people, one Great Dane (still can't get over that one) and one hog... hewas a BIGGUN' though.

The guy in Hawaii seemed as though he had the best plan of all with the traps, like he was really TRYING to get rid of the problem.

Like was said above, imagine what that number of people could have done if all had rifles... or even tranquilizer guns for the residential areas. Something... ANYTHING other than the way they handled it. Kudos to them for running the business and making a success out of it, but c'mon folks... there are more efficient ways to eradicate the problem species.


----------



## markland

Totally agree!  Heck even some bowhunters in that subdivision could take out a bunch of the hogs and not disturb anything, but of course trapping would probably work well also, but 1 hog per outing, with dogs?? C'mon!


----------



## bfriendly

bigreddwon said:


> I called one of the producers of the show.. They came from the Midwest not too long ago and just got started. (The Fla guys that is.) I asked her to give some of us GA hog controllers a chance if it makes it to next season. We'd show her what hog control is..
> 
> I gave her my website to look at thermal videos, and suggested she films some of the night activity in thermal or high end NV so we could SEE whats going on. I don't think they did much research on the problem, the solution, or the company's. When I told her we killed 463 hogs last year I think she threw up in her mouth a lil bit.. I got the distinct impression she didn't like the 'killing' part of it and frankly, the solution REVOLVES around killing as many as efficiently as possible one way or another.
> 
> I'll continue to watch, its still the only series about hogs... For now..




I bet!!


----------



## bfriendly

markland said:


> Totally agree!  Heck even some bowhunters in that subdivision could take out a bunch of the hogs and not disturb anything, but of course trapping would probably work well also, but 1 hog per outing, with dogs?? C'mon!



I guess it goes to show ya that many of them Hollywoods got NO Common Sense............I agree, can you imagine having 4 or 5 guys with bows shooting on a count down and sticking some pigs!


----------



## cotton5

yea i watch it when i have time and i agree i would just shoot them on the ranch seems more effective to me but the dane was pretty good the trap in hawaii was cool in the neighborohood in florida that was probably a good way but i believe they should have set some traps to


----------



## Wes

We should do our own show called "Hog Wild" where we just kill a ton of hogs each week with different weapons. It would probably have to be on VS. and I am confident we would need a couple lawyers on staff. Viewers could send us their kill video's and we could do a top 10. Hey Oneil. Throw us a bone, how about a little help?


----------



## FlyDawg72

Wes said:


> We should do our own show called "Hog Wild" where we just kill a ton of hogs each week with different weapons. It would probably have to be on VS. and I am confident we would need a couple lawyers on staff. Viewers could send us their kill video's and we could do a top 10. Hey Oneil. Throw us a bone, how about a little help?



x2... I'm with you Wes... anytime, anyplace!


----------



## jigman29

If I am not mistaked they said the hogs got donated to food banks and such,I like to see them catch them instead of just standing there shooting them.How do you think the anti's would respond the first time they opened up on a field of hogs and a little one was running around squealing and bleeding.Which they did knife several of them and I think the woman in texas is pretty tough,she got in there with the guys and grabbed the hogs as well as anyone.The only problem I have is when they walked up on the big hog in florida they brought back a catch dog and fought it then left and came back with more dogs and the hog was still in the same place! Come on get real,I think this show has a lot of made up stuff but I still like to watch a show where people actually use dogs and traps and catch hogs.


----------



## markland

Yeah blasting a bunch of hogs on TV probably would not go over well, but this show is suppose to be about controlling a aggressive, invasive, non native species that are doing depredation and can't imagine how shooting them would be any worse then seeing them on TV with dogs tearing their ears up and chewing and biting on them with all the squeeling going on, that is pretty rough too you know?


----------



## FlyDawg72

jigman29 said:


> How do you think the anti's would respond the first time they opened up on a field of hogs and a little one was running around squealing and bleeding.





markland said:


> Yeah blasting a bunch of hogs on TV probably would not go over well, but this show is suppose to be about controlling a aggressive, invasive, non native species that are doing depredation and can't imagine how shooting them would be any worse then seeing them on TV with dogs tearing their ears up and chewing and biting on them with all the squeeling going on, that is pretty rough too you know?



Both good points, TV slaughter of pigs would not be good, but you have to wonder how PETA or other groups may react to dogs holding the hogs down by the ears, and the Texas woman knifing that big hog as her Great Dane recovers from a gash in his abdomen.

Nuisance animals that are endangering an area need to be TAKEN OUT as efficiently and humanely as possible. I'm not sure dogging the hogs are the best way to accomplish that task.


----------



## roadhand10

what day of the week does it come on i just saw it for the first time the other night at 1 am. was a rerun wouldd like to catch the next one


----------



## Lake_and_stream

bigreddwon said:


> i called one of the producers of the show.. They came from the midwest not too long ago and just got started. (the fla guys that is.) i asked her to give some of us ga hog controllers a chance if it makes it to next season. We'd show her what hog control is..
> 
> I gave her my website to look at thermal videos, and suggested she films some of the night activity in thermal or high end nv so we could see whats going on. I don't think they did much research on the problem, the solution, or the company's. When i told her we killed 463 hogs last year i think she threw up in her mouth a lil bit.. I got the distinct impression she didn't like the 'killing' part of it and frankly, the solution revolves around killing as many as efficiently as possible one way or another.
> 
> I'll continue to watch, its still the only series about hogs... For now..



love it!!!


----------



## FlyDawg72

roadhand10 said:


> what day of the week does it come on i just saw it for the first time the other night at 1 am. was a rerun wouldd like to catch the next one



Sunday night I think ... at 9 or 10 PM on the Discovery Channel...

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/hogs-gone-wild-videos/

I can't find the next scheduled episode.


----------



## Hogchaser

Saw the show for the first time last weekend. Had never seen or heard of it B4. I had told my wife a week B4 that i wanted to find a hunt club that used WMA's. Been looking for a couple weeks now. Have never hunted pig. Lived in FL now in GA. Had couple guys at her church said they want to hunt pig as well. Looks like my hunt partner problem solved. I was looking for the show after the super bowl game up and down the menu never did see a listing.


----------



## roadhand10

Hogchaser said:


> Saw the show for the first time last weekend. Had never seen or heard of it B4. I had told my wife a week B4 that i wanted to find a hunt club that used WMA's. Been looking for a couple weeks now. Have never hunted pig. Lived in FL now in GA. Had couple guys at her church said they want to hunt pig as well. Looks like my hunt partner problem solved. I was looking for the show after the super bowl game up and down the menu never did see a listing.



iv been getting on discovery channel.com looking for the next one havent seen anything i sure hope they dident cancle it i enjoyed the show. nice to see a show just about pigs and how destructive they can really be.


----------



## Hogchaser

I have seen 2 shows put on by O'Neil Williams. He does not spend a lot of time on either one. He also hunts them with a 45. No a lot of information on how too or when the best times of day or night might be to hunt. I guess you do not see anything about hog hunts because they are not very glamorous.


----------



## markland

That's because almost every show you see on TV is either at a hog shooting preserve or they are running them with dogs or the person is just sitting over a feeder.  I wish somebody would do some hog shows in the wild, spot and stalk with a bow like we do our hunting, now that would be much more entertaining.


----------



## roadhand10

well im really startin to wonder if they canceled the show aint seen anything about it since the 31st of jan


----------



## bfriendly

roadhand10 said:


> well im really startin to wonder if they canceled the show aint seen anything about it since the 31st of jan



My DVR is set to record ALL Shows...........I got nothing


----------



## Hogchaser

Contacted the Discovery Channel. NEW HGW shows to be aired in 2nd quarter of 2011. So begin looking in March. They did not say what time or night they said check your local listings


----------



## bfriendly

Hogchaser said:


> Contacted the Discovery Channel. NEW HGW shows to be aired in 2nd quarter of 2011. So begin looking in March. They did not say what time or night they said check your local listings



Rock On!  Thanks for the Update


----------



## Grey Man

Caught this show for the first time tonight. They showed them taking them every way but with guns. Some live, some dead. And there was enough bad footage for me to believe it was real. I can't believe a show like this made it onto tv in the peta world, but I like it!


----------



## bfriendly

Grey Man said:


> Caught this show for the first time tonight. They showed them taking them every way but with guns. Some live, some dead. And there was enough bad footage for me to believe it was real. I can't believe a show like this made it onto tv in the peta world, but I like it!



The guy with the bow was borderline CRAZY going in through them tunnels............ME LIKEY!!!!


----------



## Migraman

I can tell you exactly why they don't shoot them - Discovery is PETA's lapdog.  Discovery's HQ in Europe is in Amsterdam - Just got back from living 3 blocks away for the last 3 years.  Discovery in Europe shows the film of snow seals getting whacked and dogs tearing apart a fox that is used as anti-hunting propaganda on every commercial break.  Then, if you send them some money, they are happy to send a snow seal  play toy.  They send people out to go door to door collecting money for PETA and GreenPeace.  Most Euros have never seen a wild animal - much less had one tear up their yards or kill their livelyhood.  So, they donate big bucks constantly.  This money is immediately sent to the USA for PETA's lobbyests to use in influencing American laws.

I'm not exaggerating or making any of this up.

So, I finally watched the show last night - I like the bigfoot style intro of the nasty hog with red eyes they eat up a lot of time with after each break.  Then, they show the Florida and Texas folks taking them out one at a time - worthless.  I agree with you all, the guy in Hawaii is worth watching.

I kept saying, "When do you shoot them?" and "Why use a knife as part of a business?"  Let's think about that last one -If you have a pest control business that only runs when you are there to operate it.  If you don't show up or the dog is injured, the business stops.  You pay your own insurance (which has to be sky high) so they are going to require that you do my job in the safest way possible.  Why would you ever want to risk your health or the dog's health when you could just spend 50 cents on a cartridge when the animal is at bay - no risk of cuts, rabies, or any other nasty possiblities that may send you to the hospital and affect your ability to earn money.

Discovery, like all the antis, would NEVER, EVER show a firearm as an efficient tool that is used for good purposes.  A knife doesn't go "bang" and the blood can be hidden by camera angle.  Bows and Crossbows aren't replacements for gunpowder when you are trying to eliminate a threat.

I won't watch again.


----------



## idsman75

I haven't had the good fortune of catching the show yet.  However, from what y'all are saying, they aren't showing any kill shots -- at least not with a gun.

Remember, a large part of Discovery (controlling interest if I remember correctly) is now owned by Oprah Winfrey which is one of the reasons Mike Rowe has talked about leaving Discovery.


----------



## Grey Man

They showed one bow kill in the episode I watched. Didn't show the arrow impact, though. Just the release and then the track. Did show one getting knifed, but again not the stab.

From a management perspective, the show is a joke. The narrator describes each situation as a "massive infestation," and then they show five dudes working all night to truss up one hog. The expense would be enormous, its just not realistic. But that's TV for you.


----------



## Hogchaser

Well stumbled on HGW saturday night. Unlike what i was told by the discovery channel " NEW HGW shows to be aired in 2nd quarter of 2011." These were all repeats. Hope they do start showing NEW programs. I had not seen the show following HGW before. It was shown in 2008 and was talking about the spread of wild hogs in the US. It was good information i thought. Might head to Abbeville Ga area to look around for private property owners with hog problems.


----------



## Ben Athens

They catch a big hog then knife it and appologize for having to kill it. What the heck are they going to do with the hog ???? Does the public think they are getting relocated ? 

If some one wants to do a show and show the truth please let me know.


----------



## Forest Grump

Tragically, this is a "reality" show with "trumped up _drama_" to try to make it exciting. I had the same trouble trying to determine why they wouldn't shoot anything, despite the fact that at least 1 guy in TX was carrying; yet they would stab one with a knife they said was too big to hog-tie? It was ridiculous & stupid; I couldn't watch but about 1/2 then found something else. 

It's depressing that previously good channels like Discovery, History Channel & Nat.Geographic are now almost totally showing fake reality shows about loggers, truckers, prospectors & _"ghost-hunters"_ instead of anything useful, educational or interesting. 

I've only seen it once, last night, but it will be the last episode I waste time watching.


----------



## Hogchaser

I can tell you exactly why they don't shoot them - Discovery is PETA's lapdog.  
I have heard this as well. I was wondering why they were not using guns or bows. Makes sense. Too bad.


----------



## Florida Curdog

That show is a joke   If they actually had people & dogs that know what they are doing they would be getting some good footage.   Killing 463 for a year in heavy populated areas isn't very impressive.


----------



## bigreddwon

Florida Curdog said:


> That show is a joke   If they actually had people & dogs that know what they are doing they would be getting some good footage.   Killing 463 for a year in heavy populated areas isn't very impressive.




Probably killed 3-4X's that, _recovered_ 463, modified the behavior of thousands,gave about a dozen farmers _REAL_ relief from hogs...First year. Never saw a hog before I started this business  I'm not impressed yet either.. Too busy working hard to get better..


----------



## Hogchaser

Well it is a sad state. I was told that NEW shows would start in the 2nd quarter of 2011. Well we are seeing shows but i have seen the same shows 3x's now ! 
The show that talks about x-breeding with smuggled in Russian pigs, i had not seen completly but saw it tonight. That was interesting. But the other shows i have seen before. Pretty disappointing. The Texas couple that catch and relocate pigs are pretty laughable at best. The Florida bunch are want-to-be actors when they are commenting on camera. 
The only good one is the Aussie guy in Hawaii. 

Lets keep fingers x'ed that these shows get better !!


----------



## Louie

idsman75 said:


> I haven't had the good fortune of catching the show yet.  However, from what y'all are saying, they aren't showing any kill shots -- at least not with a gun.
> 
> Remember, a large part of Discovery (controlling interest if I remember correctly) is now owned by Oprah Winfrey which is one of the reasons Mike Rowe has talked about leaving Discovery.



If Oprah is involved I don't blame him...


----------



## Hogchaser

It is true no guns !!  They catch them move them or kill them off camera. Although the folks in Texas and Florida the first night back did kill with knives. Last night they killed 1 in Hawaii and they spoke of PROCESSING one and giving the meat to the needy in Texas. They did drop a few bits on information on habits that was good to know, if your new at hog hunting as am I. 

I did like the show that was filmed in 2008 about Hogzilla in South Ga and the studies they are doing to see if they are mateing with Russian hogs that are being smuggled into the country. They are bigger, meaner, faster.


----------



## killa86

bigreddwon said:


> I called one of the producers of the show.. They came from the Midwest not too long ago and just got started. (The Fla guys that is.) I asked her to give some of us GA hog controllers a chance if it makes it to next season. We'd show her what hog control is..
> 
> I gave her my website to look at thermal videos, and suggested she films some of the night activity in thermal or high end NV so we could SEE whats going on. I don't think they did much research on the problem, the solution, or the company's. When I told her we killed 463 hogs last year I think she threw up in her mouth a lil bit.. I got the distinct impression she didn't like the 'killing' part of it and frankly, the solution REVOLVES around killing as many as efficiently as possible one way or another.
> 
> I'll continue to watch, its still the only series about hogs... For now..



hope she liked the taste. frankly i dont care if she likes the killin part or not. i only care that she liked the taste.


----------



## killa86

if my buddies with dogs were to get somewhere with massive infestation of hogs they would have to have an extra set of dogs for when they get tired of catchin so many.somebody needs to make a real show out of this


----------



## CowtownHunter

I guess the show is a good form of entertainment/information for people who have never hunted hogs.  One positive thing is that they really stress the fact that the feral pigs are a detriment to the environment as well as to every living creature including us.  Perhaps that will open more opportunity for people who like to hunt them (in various forms).

I didn't care for any of the people on the show.  I've seen better on youtube or from the some of the posts on GON.


----------



## rtp

I got a call or message that is from some guy in Los Angeles saying he was with the show and they were in my part of Texas shootage so film for the last episode of the season and wanted me to let them come on my place to get some hunting in.  I already had hunters in so I didnt even call them back.  I have never seen the show.  I guess I should record it so I can see what I missed out on.


----------



## gamorris

it was interesting - but i got tired of them trying to be "humane" and capture hogs without hurting them (except for the big ones) - just to mention how much a local needy family would enjoy it. If they really believe its the all out war they were portraying - then get at it and lite them up!!
also, playing up what a bad infestation it was around a particular home or ranch - and then only taking 1 hog and "sending a message to the rest of the heard"...  kinda hokey to me.


----------



## Hogchaser

Thought that myself - Gamorris - it seems pretty lame. I heard on one of the shows the Aussie, in Hawaii, tells a family that if they take them at the same place over and over or disturb them on a regular bases they will move, but taking one - No Chance.


----------



## Ruger#3

My wife who doesn't hunt was saying just shoot the thing. They are invasive and destructive so shoot them.

The show makes hunters look foolish. The hog is a few yards away on a farm and you walk off to get a few more dogs? When they finally kill one, "That will send a message", you must be kidding!

I would enjoy a good hog dogging show along with thermal hunting putting the smack down.


----------



## idsman75

Ruger#3 said:


> When they finally kill one, "That will send a message", you must be kidding!



They don't want anyone to know that their services that other people pay for are useless.  The ignorant ones will actually hire these folks and think their problem will be solved.  Folks like the ones in the residential areas don't want to get their hands dirty and kill some hogs so they actually want to believe they can pay a nominal fee to some company to come out for an evening and "remove" their problem.  Yeah.  Right.  Like the piglets they DIDN'T catch don't remember where the eatin' was good when they're all grown up.  Hah!

How much you wanna bet some of those "encounters" with wild hogs are actually canned?  They've done it plenty for shows on the Outdoor Channel.  Hey Zumbo, there's an elk stuck down here in this canyon and can't get out.  We'll keep an eye out for it while you get on your jet with your gun and camera crew and fly out here.  Yeah, that's happened.  Hate to burst anyone's bubble.


----------



## pinetree64

I don't understand why these guys aren't using silencers and night-vision.  The pack of hogs in Texas was huge.  The great dane is a beast of a dog.  That boar he caught was big.  I've seen the woman knife several hogs.  Just seems inefficient to me.  I am not sure why the  Tampa team isn't baiting and using crossbows...  They could probably get permission to use poison pods to assure a quick kill.  The guy in Hawaii kills me, they have a big boar with a noose, "don't choke him".  Just kill 'em and be done with it.


----------



## Ihunt

If they really wanted to work on the hogs they would have a dogger,a night shooter, and a trapper. Everyone can outdo the other from one day to the next. There will allways be hogs around but the right people working together can make a difference. NO ONE will ever solve the problem but it can be made better.


----------

